# Question about IMATS, Pasadena 2009.



## nzgal (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm hoping someone with experience will help me to determine if it is possible to get a MAC Pro-Card at the show in LA without showing documentation. I keep reading rumours about it, but haven't found solid confirmation yet.

Does anyone have any info on this?

TIA!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Odette.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah BUMP!

I would really like to know to because some other blogger, maybe Vanessa (nessasarymakeup) mentioned something about having a friend apply and receive a MAC pro card without documentation but only through the IMATS show... Please any info would be bangin'!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

This was true at the London IMATS which took place this weekend, you paid £25.00, filled in a short form (no documentation required) and received a temporary Pro card... with a proper one to be received by post in about 4 weeks. HTH


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_This was true at the London IMATS which took place this weekend, you paid £25.00, filled in a short form (no documentation required) and received a temporary Pro card... with a proper one to be received by post in about 4 weeks. HTH_

 
 Great! I plan on attending this year in Pasadena pretty much for the pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you end up with one?

thanks again!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

Unfortunately not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just heard about it from someone else. I had the choice of going to  sort out my new car this weekend or going to IMATS!! It was a very tough call but I would have missed out on the car if I hadn't put the deposit down today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooooooooooo hoping they do the same next year!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

I went to the London show today and got a PRO card as described above. I'd imagine you can get one at the LA show too.

Have fun!


----------



## Celly (Jan 26, 2009)

I went to the IMATS in Pasadena last year. I fill out the application and turned it in right there and a month later I got my card. They did not ask me for any documentation. But now that I work for MAC I dont use it. So to answer your question the answer is YES you can.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, wish I could go to something like that. I'd love a PRO card.


----------



## nzgal (Jan 30, 2009)

My thanks button isn't working - but:

 Quote:

  I went to the IMATS in Pasadena last year. I fill out the application and turned it in right there and a month later I got my card. They did not ask me for any documentation. But now that I work for MAC I dont use it. So to answer your question the answer is YES you can.  
 
THANKS!


----------



## statusmode (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm attending this year and I reallyyy want the card! I think my wallet would glow if I had a pro card in it lol


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes you can get a Pro card without proper documentation at the IMATS. I still think it sucks that non-pro's will get it, because I had to work my butt off to get legit documentation. 

But can you? yes its possible.


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm attending pasadena's imats! i'm pretty excited and hope i can get a PRO card!


----------



## Renee (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yes you can get a Pro card without proper documentation at the IMATS. I still think it sucks that non-pro's will get it, because I had to work my butt off to get legit documentation. 

But can you? yes its possible._

 
Me too!


----------



## i_love_mac (Apr 6, 2009)

I have already bought my ticket to the IMATS in Pasadena =)

I can't wait till freaking June 20th BOOO!!!!!! its like 2 months and another 2 weeks....AHHHH


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Yes you can get a Pro card without proper documentation at the IMATS. I still think it sucks that non-pro's will get it, because I had to work my butt off to get legit documentation. 

But can you? yes its possible._

 
It seems strange that this would be allowed, since the Pro program is for working artists, and you have to have the proper credentials (tearsheets, etc) in order to get a card normally.  Odd that just going to this show would make one exempt from those requirements?

I'm not down on anyone who is getting a card at the show, it just seems strange that normal rules would not apply.  Especially when so many working artists have a hard time qualifying for one.   Maybe it is one of the perks of attending this show.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 6, 2009)

At the Canadian Makeup Show this year (which IMATS owns) they wouldn't give me a card without documentation. I was coming out of town and didn't have any papers with me.


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_At the Canadian Makeup Show this year (which IMATS owns) they wouldn't give me a card without documentation. I was coming out of town and didn't have any papers with me._

 
Same here, that was rather disappointing!  I wonder if it was because it wasn't technically an IMATS show (CMS and IMATS to offically join together at the Toronto show)?  I was expecting a much bigger MAC booth anyway I guess!  But Temptu gave me their Industry Discount without documentation so that was nice!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_Same here, that was rather disappointing! I wonder if it was because it wasn't technically an IMATS show (CMS and IMATS to offically join together at the Toronto show)? I was expecting a much bigger MAC booth anyway I guess! But Temptu gave me their Industry Discount without documentation so that was nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The mac booth there was SO tiny! I wasn't impressed!


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_The mac booth there was SO tiny! I wasn't impressed!_

 
So lame!  And hey, I think I remember seeing you!  Were you wearing bright green eyeshadow?  On Sunday I think??


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_So lame! And hey, I think I remember seeing you! Were you wearing bright green eyeshadow? On Sunday I think??_

 

I wass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and neutrals the day before.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm excited for the IMATS. too bad most of my girl friends aren't into makeup. =\


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Apr 20, 2009)

When I was there they were giving applications I did not see them handing any cards out.  I was asked if i had one as they were going to give me a application if I didn't.  So I am pretty sure they weren't giving them out because my friend who was with me and  is not a makeup aritist would've been all over that!!!!!


----------



## mizsjr (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm. Maybe they've changed their policies regarding exhibitions like IMATS?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe its because you no longer need creditation to enter IMATS.  You used to "have to", but apparently they never checked


----------



## color_lover456 (May 21, 2009)

i really want to know about this as well... i am debating whether or not to book a $400 hotel for the show, and NEED to know whether or not i can get the card. 

i do a lot of makeup on other people but they pay me nominal amounts of money and i never have them sign contracts...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_i really want to know about this as well... i am debating whether or not to book a $400 hotel for the show, and NEED to know whether or not i can get the card. 

i do a lot of makeup on other people but they pay me nominal amounts of money and i never have them sign contracts..._

 
You could probably find cheaper places to stay at like a motel or a cheaper hotel cuz $400 sounds pretty crazy. 

I saw videos youtube about the IMATs and how they were letting anyone get MAC Pro cards there without any credentials. I don't know exactly how that would work but that's what I've been hearing.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

dammit i missed the presale and now i have to pay more at the door.


----------



## kathweezy (May 21, 2009)

i was wondering whats the difference between the 15 dollars ticket and 35 dollar ticket admission for one day?


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (May 24, 2009)

The $15 is just for the exhibit floor to buy the products whereas the $35 ticket is for classes and speakers along with the exhibit floor. If you're just looking to buy makeup go for the cheaper ticket. If you want to learn from different artists and purchase products, get the $35 ticket, it's worth it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 24, 2009)

i'm really hoping we can do a mini specktra meet up at the imats because frankly, none of my friends are willing to spend a day looking at makeup with me. they don't care about makeup. =\


----------



## myzleelee (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_dammit i missed the presale and now i have to pay more at the door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




they r preselling tickets until 6/11 i just bought me and my cousins tickets on friday (allday $65, both days). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If u buy your tickets before 6/5 they will be mailed to you via ups ($10) but if u buy them after 6/5 u have to pick them up at will call. no tickets will be sold afteer 6/11 you will have to pay at the door...hth

IMATS Los Angeles 2009


----------



## Ambonee (May 26, 2009)

I'm going!! I'll be there with my mama and a few make-up friends/fanatics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait! But if you see me, don't be afraid to say hi!  

yes,


----------



## cosmo_girl (May 27, 2009)

This will be my first time going. My husband is coming along. I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forgot to ask, anyone have any suggestions on a hotel/motel thats cheap but decent?


----------



## myzleelee (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I'm going!! I'll be there with my mama and a few make-up friends/fanatics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait! But if you see me, don't be afraid to say hi! 

yes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I sure will say hello....i'm sending u a myspace request


----------



## genduk26 (May 27, 2009)

i'm so excited ... i'll go with my dh


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 28, 2009)

should i drag my bf along!? this is SO sad but i can't find anyone that would wanna pay the price and go with me!! SO SAD. i need more girl friends!


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 2, 2009)

to those of u who went, did u get a good deal? how much did u spend? how much money i should bring? 
this is my 1st time going to the show & i'm making *HUGE* list.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ooo I wanna know too! I have a rough estimate on what to bring from watching vids on youtube but its so frustrating when the people making the videos don't give prices. Anyone know if will call is open before the show or at the same time?


----------



## aeni (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be there both days competing in both the Fashion and FX competitions.

Make a budget and figure out what you want to buy before going.  Go online and find out how much something is worth.  No guarantees if that company will have a discount at IMATS.  Have an extra $100 or something like that for just in case.  Need more money?  Some vendors take credit cards and there's ATMs across the street.  Cash normally gives you a little more bargaining room with some vendors (but not MAC, MUFE, PPI among a few) but please realize you may piss off those vendors as they're feeling the economy crunch too.  IMATS is the most expensive makeup show to be a vendor at - some may break even this year.

Will Call's open before and during the show.


----------



## myzleelee (Jun 4, 2009)

i recieved my tickets day before yesterday and they are attached to a "note" that says, "... wristbands MUST be worn at all times onn the wrist, not carried or cut off. For a 2 day ticket, the SAME wristband MUST be worn for both SATURDAY AND SUNDAY. if you lose or cut off your wristband, you must purchase a new ticket to re-enter the show....tickets are non-refudable..."

after reading this i was like, well damn i hope these damn wristbands WATER PROOF??? because i am going to take a bath when i get back to my room.


----------



## myzleelee (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkHearts2314* 

 
_Ooo I wanna know too! I have a rough estimate on what to bring from watching vids on youtube but its so frustrating when the people making the videos don't give prices. Anyone know if will call is open before the show or at the same time?_

 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_to those of u who went, did u get a good deal? how much did u spend? how much money i should bring? 
this is my 1st time going to the show & i'm making *HUGE* list._

 


brownfacetv from youtube said that M.A.C. usually gives their standard "pro" discount (make-up show 2009) of 40%, but this year they were only givin out 20%. and they had regular things from their pro/freestanding stores.


----------



## makeuplove (Jun 5, 2009)

do any of you ladies know how much it would be to purchase tickets @ the door if it's only the Exhibit Floor? and if i buy the ticket online after the 5th.. where do i pick it up at? sorry.. this would be my first time going (if i do go). i just realized how much i REALLY want to go! lol


----------



## color_lover456 (Jun 5, 2009)

yay! i'm definitely going to this on saturday! and maybe even sunday if i decided i didn't get enough! I would LOVE to have a shopping partner for the IMATS, does anyone want to meet up with me?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_yay! i'm definitely going to this on saturday! and maybe even sunday if i decided i didn't get enough! I would LOVE to have a shopping partner for the IMATS, does anyone want to meet up with me?_

 

i would meet up1


----------



## myzleelee (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplove* 

 
_do any of you ladies know how much it would be to purchase tickets @ the door if it's only the Exhibit Floor? and if i buy the ticket online after the 5th.. where do i pick it up at? sorry.. this would be my first time going (if i do go). i just realized how much i REALLY want to go! lol_

 

I emailed key publishing with this very question and they would not specify an amount, they just stated it would cost more. tickets can be purchased until 6/11.....if you purchase your ticket 6/5-6/11 they will have to be picked up at will call.....hth


----------



## makeuplove (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_I emailed key publishing with this very question and they would not specify an amount, they just stated it would cost more. tickets can be purchased until 6/11.....if you purchase your ticket 6/5-6/11 they will have to be picked up at will call.....hth_

 
thanks so much! hope to see you there, if i do end up going!


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 6, 2009)

is it possible to buy airbrush foundation even if u r not a MUA? i have heard good reviews about OCC & temptu airbrush foundations.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes it's possible since you don't have to be a professional to get in. I don't know if they will be discounted, I would imagine since tons of stuff will be.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cosmo_girl* 

 
_This will be my first time going. My husband is coming along. I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Forgot to ask, anyone have any suggestions on a hotel/motel thats cheap but decent?_

 

Hotwire.com


----------



## allinbee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, I called IMATS info line, and was told to bring credentials to apply for PRO card. I have my credentials, so I might as well apply at a local pro store?


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 9, 2009)

In the past people have just walked up and filled out a short application, paid the fee and got a temp card, the actual card comes in the mail weeks later. Maybe you should take some in case but I've always heard that you just walk up and get it.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allinbee* 

 
_Hi, I called IMATS info line, and was told to bring credentials to apply for PRO card. I planned to drive for 6 hours to attend but now I dont know... anybody can confirm this? Thanks_

 
People who have attended previous IMATS this year and in previous years have all said that anyone can get the MAC Pro card. I assume they would still do it at the Pasadena one but who knows.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 17, 2009)

ok so i saw on pursebuzz.com that mac had a 40% off sale at the IMATS last year...does anyone know if this will be a yearly thing (the 40% off sale)? i don't expect to get the mac pro card there but i was just wondering about the 40% off.


----------



## stacyadams (Jun 17, 2009)

I WANNA KNOW TOO!! someone shine some light please!!! 40% would be awesome!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacyadams* 

 
_I WANNA KNOW TOO!! someone shine some light please!!! 40% would be awesome!_

 

i know! if the 40% were to happen, then screw the sumo sale!


----------



## christinaruiz90 (Jun 18, 2009)

i hopeing to apply for the pro card but all this is getting a bit dissappointing i think ima take my stuff just in case


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of documents you need to show for the pro card just incase they ask for some?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Business card, letter of employment on Company letterhead ..I know those two are accepted.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 19, 2009)

im also curious to know about the pro card.... if anyone goes on saturday and manages to get it, can you please post on here to let everyone else know? TIA!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadly, I don't have any documents so I'm PRAYING they offer the procards to anyone. I'm going tomorrow and will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcutiepie331x* 

 
_Sadly, I don't have any documents so I'm PRAYING they offer the procards to anyone. I'm going tomorrow and will let you guys know what happens._

 
I don't think they're doing this anymore. Some chick in the UK "bought" one, claiming to be an artist, and then blabbed on YouTube how easy it was and stuff. So I heard they're no longer offering the pro card at the IMATS.


----------



## mizsjr (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got back from IMATS and they're absolutely NOT offering the Pro cards to people without all of the documentation. In fact, I heard a couple of the people in charge telling others working the MAC stand that they can't be flexible at all when it comes to the two forms of proof, whether it be a call sheet, license, tear sheet, etc. 

Also, FYI the discount offered this year by MAC was 20% (same as the student discount) as opposed to the 40% they apparently did last year and they only brought a portion of the line with them. No eyeshadows or eyebrow pencils, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ Well hopefully most people got their F&F items and didn't take a chance on getting a better discount or a pro card without creds


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel sorry for all those people who wanted a Pro Card!


----------



## Curlygurl7 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got back from IMATS, you do need to bring all required documentation to get a MAC Pro card.  If not you'll only receive the 20% discount.  Which is still nice, but they just had the SUMO discount a few days ago that offered 25%


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Jun 21, 2009)

I was not impressed with MAC at all today. They didn't have a lot of products (just some pro stuff), and they offered a measly discount of 20%. I missed out on the Sumo sale thinking MAC would give a better discount. On top of that, the pro cards were not offered to everyone. Only to those who have "credentials." I think it was BS - most people brought fake, homemade certificates and such. However, Makeup Forever was offering an amazing discount of 40%. They had a great selection of products. I will be going back tomorrow just for makeup forever products.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 21, 2009)

So even without the pro card there's still a 20% discount?


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow. Did the people who brought fake credntials still get cards?


----------



## mizsjr (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkHearts2314* 

 
_So even without the pro card there's still a 20% discount?_

 
Yes, the show discount was 20% as standard, but last year it was 40%.. Make Up Forever had a huge selection of product there this year with a 40% discount which beat MAC hands down IMHO.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

i wanna go just for the makeup forever discount! blehh but i don't wanna drive 1 hour. I'm so tired from my Vegas trip!


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Jun 22, 2009)

You know, People apply by using fake credentials all the time!! I guess it'd be pretty easy to just whip a fake business card and contract on the computer.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLaddict4* 

 
_You know, People apply by using fake credentials all the time!! I guess it'd be pretty easy to just whip a fake business card and contract on the computer._

 

Your business cards need to be professionally printed. I dont believe they accept the computer printed ones.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 22, 2009)

i was reallllly disappointed too because I came all the way from norcal hoping to get a mac pro card!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily, this happened to be a weekend I had to be in LA anyway so it wasn't a waste of a trip.. MUFE's 40% discount totally made up for it though!!! wayyy better selection and I didn't have to pay a stupid membership fee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 23, 2009)

Im probably one of the few who is glad that MAC is making it a little harder to get the Pro card. I worked so hard to get valid proof before I became employed, and I don't think its fair for those who make a LIVING out of makeup art. A lot of people love MAC, and just want to get MAC for cheaper, and "occasionally" doing makeup doesn't make anyone a qualified artist. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Im probably one of the few who is glad that MAC is making it a little harder to get the Pro card. I worked so hard to get valid proof before I became employed, and I don't think its fair for those who make a LIVING out of makeup art. A lot of people love MAC, and just want to get MAC for cheaper, and "occasionally" doing makeup doesn't make anyone a qualified artist. 

Just my 2 cents._

 
Despite the fact that I'd love a 40% discount, I completely agree. (My terminology is going to sound dumb here, but idk how else to phrase!!) Makeup "civilians" getting Pro Cards cheapens MAC as a brand... both in product and reputation, if that makes sense.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 23, 2009)

^^I think I would have to agree too. I love MAC and would enjoy a discount as much as the next person, but isn't a MAC PRO card supposed to be for professionals in the business? Hence the PRO part? I can understand how it may be a little irritating for those who have worked hard to build a client base and get the proper credentials to see someone walk right off the street (or forge documents) and get a PRO card. Now this may seem like selling out to consumers, but I wouldn't mind some sort of rewards program from MAC. Maybe like if you spend $500 or some other fixed number, you get a 10% discount off the next purchase or something. But that's just me daydreaming.


----------



## nzgal (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Despite the fact that I'd love a 40% discount, I completely agree. (My terminology is going to sound dumb here, but idk how else to phrase!!) Makeup "civilians" getting Pro Cards cheapens MAC as a brand... both in product and reputation, if that makes sense._

 
I agree - I think this is the main reason MAC changed their procedure at the most recent Makeup Shows.

While is was a bit disappointing to not be able to get a pro-card at IMATS, I wasn't totally devastated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bc I pretty much figured this would happen... there was just too much attention on this, what with all the youtube gurus talking about it all the time. 

I agree with the previous posters about the MUFE booth - they offered a great discount to EVERYONE and totally kicked MAC's butt. The MAC booth was boring and most of the MUA's there were snobby and rude. I was just looking at one of the pro-card applications and one of the MUA's basically snatched it out of my hand whilst saying/snarling, "honey you can only have that if you have documents." 

Hmmmhp!! I only wanted the darn thing to fan my face bc it was so fricken hot in there! 

I had fun though, IMATS was awesome, even for a "civilian" like me


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2009)

The MAC counter at the New York's show did the same

Nobody was going to see them, and the workers there looked very snob and arrogant o_0


----------



## pinkhalo (Jun 30, 2009)

yes the people at the mac stand were very rude. I came all the way from europe and i was disappointed in having not bought from their online store where they were having a 25% discount just days before. when i did try to buy a few things, to avoid international fees i only had cash...they were like...No - cards only. I didn't buy a thing and spent 300$ at MUFE who showed up with almost their entire collection.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 30, 2009)

The MAC stand at the Canadian Makeup Show was exactly the same as you guys were describing. Rude, arrogant, uninviting, hardly any products.


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Jun 30, 2009)

Makeup Forever really went up a few notches in my book. Despite the madness and craziness and the MUFE counter, all of the employees were so nice and always willing to help! I especially loved MUFE's eyeshadow palettes for the fact that the colors are much more pigmented and vibrant than MAC's, and the pots are about twice the size!! MAC was a big disappointment at the IMATS. I didn't even bother shopping there since there were so many other amazing deals around.


----------



## Willa (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkhalo* 

 
_yes the people at the mac stand were very rude. I came all the way from europe and i was disappointed in having not bought from their online store where they were having a 25% discount just days before. when i did try to buy a few things, to avoid international fees i only had cash...they were like...No - cards only. I didn't buy a thing and spent 300$ at MUFE who showed up with almost their entire collection._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_The MAC stand at the Canadian Makeup Show was exactly the same as you guys were describing. Rude, arrogant, uninviting, hardly any products._

 
And this is the MAIN reason why I started buying MUFE years ago
The people at MAC counters in Mtl disapointed me each time I went. They kept ignoring me, snobbed and such... 

I turned and went to MUFE and the girls were sooo nice!
7 years later, I'm all over MUFE and I am now helping them at the counter whenever they need me


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 1, 2009)

I think Im gonna become a MUFE lover too, I want to attend one of these things


----------

